# First world cities in the developing world.



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

in order to protect animals in Tibet,the railway built as a viaduct.


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)




----------



## _alonso_ (Feb 27, 2005)

so nobody is going to answer the question: "what do these wooden rails symbolize"?


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

^ thats good that the railroad wont be on land, to have an effect on the ecosystem..

Good for Tibet.

Bring on some more world cities pics...


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

_alonso_ said:


> so nobody is going to answer the question: "what do these wooden rails symbolize"?


sorry，maybe some use，BUT i dont know


----------



## ejd03 (Oct 23, 2003)

superchan7 said:


> HK isn't even on the list...


that's because HK is not a third world


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Isnt Hong kong back to China, thats why its call

"Hong Kong, China"


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

Azn_chi_boi said:


> Isnt Hong kong back to China, thats why its call
> 
> "Hong Kong, China"


HK will keep a independent *economy* for 50 years


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

the title of the thread clearly states "country"..


----------



## Sir Rene (Jul 27, 2004)

Krakow, Budapest as well.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

None. All this First World City stuff is just a propaganda for the mayors. Actually, NO big city in the 3rd World is 1st World. Some of the smaller ones come closer... Like Londrina in Brazil for example.


----------



## V80 (May 3, 2005)

chinese cities..


----------



## tasiemiec (Feb 10, 2005)

List of Countries of the Third World:
from www.nationsonline.org

Afghanistan :: Algeria :: Angola :: Antigua and Barbuda :: Argentina :: Azerbaijan
Bahrain :: Bangladesh :: Barbados :: Belize :: Benin :: Bhutan :: Bolivia
Botswana :: Brazil :: Brunei :: Burkina Faso :: Burma (Myanmar) :: Burundi
Cambodia :: Cameroon :: Cape Verde :: Central African Republic :: Chad :: Chile
Colombia :: Comoros :: Congo (Brazzaville) :: Congo (Kinshasa) :: Costa Rica :: Cote d'Ivoire :: Cuba
Djibouti :: Dominica :: Dominican Republic
East Timor :: Ecuador
Egypt :: El Salvador :: Equatorial Guinea :: Eritrea :: Ethiopia
Fiji
Gabon :: Gambia, The :: Ghana :: Grenada :: Guatemala
Guinea :: Guinea-Bissau :: Guyana
Haiti :: Honduras
India :: Indonesia :: Iran :: Iraq
Jamaica :: Jordan
Kenya :: Kiribati :: Korea (South) :: Kuwait
Laos :: Lebanon :: Lesotho :: Liberia :: Libya
Madagascar :: Malawi :: Malaysia :: Maldives :: Mali :: Mauritania :: Mauritius
Mexico :: Micronesia :: Morocco :: Mozambique
Namibia :: Nauru :: Nepal :: Nicaragua :: Niger :: Nigeria
Oman
Pakistan :: Palau :: Palestine :: Panama :: Papua New Guinea :: Paraguay :: Peru :: Philippines
Qatar
Rwanda
Saint Kitts and Nevis :: Saint Lucia :: Saint Vincent and the Grenadines :: Samoa
Sao Tome and Principe :: Saudi Arabia :: Senegal :: Seychelles :: Sierra Leone :: Singapore :: Solomon Islands :: Somalia :: South Africa :: Sri Lanka/Ceylon
Sudan :: Suriname :: Swaziland :: Syria
Taiwan :: Tanzania :: Thailand :: Tibet :: Togo :: Tonga
Trinidad and Tobago :: Tunisia :: Tuvalu
Uganda :: United Arab Emirates :: Uruguay
Vanuatu :: Venezuela :: Viet Nam (South)
Yemen
Zambia :: Zimbabwe


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Sir Rene said:


> Krakow, Budapest as well.


Krakow and Budapest are third world cities :?
Please explain you comment...


----------



## Diboto (Oct 20, 2004)

tasiemiec said:


> List of Countries of the Third World:
> from www.nationsonline.org
> 
> Afghanistan :: Algeria :: Angola :: Antigua and Barbuda :: Argentina :: Azerbaijan
> ...


What a stupid list. First of all, as many of us have already said, the term third-world is becoming inadequate/obsolete. Instead, these countries should be called either underdeveloped or developing.... and the list is way too general.

According to that, the world has been divided into two categories. In reality, some of those countries are way more similar to the industrialized world than to the ones at the bottom of the list (i.e. African and south/ southeast asian countries such as Laos, Cambodia...).

For example, how different is a country such as Chile compared to Spain? it is certainly waaay way more similar than to a country such as Zimbabwe.

:bash:


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

Instead of first, second, and third world (since the Cold War ended long ago) maybe we can replace them with the terms "first world/developed, developing, and least developed"? Least developed = per capita GDP < $1000.

And why is Cape Town but not Johannesburg listed? Joburg is much wealthier and more developed than Cape Town is, despite the common perception than Johannesburg = crime infested hole; Cape Town = paradise on Earth.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

A good attempt, but GDP alone doesn't say anything. First it's only an economical measurement as the name of the thread says: the disparity between primate cities and rural areas are in many countries huge. Same goes for regions: South Italy vs Milano area, Sao Paulo vs Sertao, Hong Kong vs Tibet etc etc. A combination with the HDI would be a better option. 

Developping Country is also a term that can be misunderstood because if a country doesn't develop anymore the decline is near - "Old Europe"  for example, but also the US have to take care. China, India, Brazil, Central-Eastern Europe and the Middle East are "highly devellopping" countries. The losers are unfortunatly anyway most African countries - still waiting for a never-to-come "take-off"


----------



## geminiguy7 (Apr 7, 2005)

Jakarta in Indonesia


----------



## Alex Pox (Jan 9, 2005)

tasiemiec said:


> List of Countries of the Third World:
> from www.nationsonline.org
> 
> Afghanistan :: Algeria :: Angola :: Antigua and Barbuda :: Argentina :: Azerbaijan
> ...


Taiwan and South Korea are on the list?! That's surprising...
And Tibet is there too...While China isn't...I don't know what the Americans are thinking about...


----------



## tasiemiec (Feb 10, 2005)

When people talk about the poorest countries of the world, they often refer to them with the general term Third World, and they think everybody knows what they are talking about. But when you ask them if there is a Third World, what about a Second or a First World, you almost always get an evasive answer. Other people even try to use the terms as a ranking scheme for the state of development of countries, with the First world on top, followed by the Second world and so on, that's perfect - nonsense. 

The use of the terms First, the Second, and the Third World is a rough, and it's safe to say, outdated model of the geopolitical world from the time of the cold war.

A Typology (from Wikipedia)
Countries are often loosely placed into four categories of development:
1. Developed countries ( Canada, United States, European Union members, Japan, Israel, Australia, etc.)
2. Countries with an economy consistently and fairly strongly developing over a longer period (China, India, Brazil, South Africa, Costa Rica, Mexico, Egypt, much of South America, etc.)
3. Countries with a patchy record of development (most countries in Africa, Central America, and the Caribbean excepting Jamaica (category 2); much of the Arab world falls in this category)
4. Countries with long-term civil war or large-scale breakdown of rule of law or non-development-oriented dictatorship ("failed states") (e.g. Somalia, Sudan, Burma, perhaps North Korea) 


Third World today
The often used term "Third World" today mostly referes to underdeveloped or better developing countries.
The less-developed or least-developed regions (the standard United Nations designation) stand in contrast to "more-developed regions" which comprise North America, Japan, Europe and Australia-New Zealand.
Less-developed regions comprise almost all regions of Africa, Latin America and the Caribbean, Asia, and the Pacific Islands of Melanesia, Micronesia and Polynesia.
"Least developed countries" for example are Afghanistan, Chad, Ethiopia, Uzbekistan, Yemen, and Zambia.

from : http://www.nationsonline.org/oneworld/index.html :sly:


----------



## fttd (Apr 16, 2005)

some European Union members are not developed at all


----------



## _alonso_ (Feb 27, 2005)

fttd said:


> some European Union members are not developed at all


for example?


----------



## tasiemiec (Feb 10, 2005)

_alonso_ said:


> for example?


You have outstripped me


----------



## sentosa (Sep 19, 2004)

Hong Kong belongs to a third world country, but itself is a first world society.
Australia is a first world country, but even here, there are definitely third world regions such as some Aborigines' area.


----------



## km-sh (Mar 3, 2004)

so China and Russia are first world countries,at least in politics



tasiemiec said:


> List of Countries of the Third World:
> from www.nationsonline.org
> 
> Afghanistan :: Algeria :: Angola :: Antigua and Barbuda :: Argentina :: Azerbaijan
> ...


----------



## FutureLOTpilot (Apr 6, 2004)

fttd said:


> some European Union members are not developed at all


I beg to differ.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

" Palestine " is the new name of Israel or just a portion of Israel that is its "own country"?

Thailand, India, South Africa isnt a third world countries that is on the poll,Bangkok, Cape Town, Mumbai and New Delhi respectively.


----------



## lester (Oct 18, 2003)

km-sh said:


> so China and Russia are first world countries,at least in politics



ahhhh.....for politics, China should be counted as the second bottom.


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

SHANGAI


----------



## Q-TIP (Feb 14, 2005)

Azn_chi_boi said:


> Eastern chian may be Industralized, but Western China(Tibet) is hardly industralizied.
> 
> Russia.... maybe a third world country because.... of Siberia?


Name cities in those regions (Siberia) and (Tibet)? Should not define the whole country as un-industrialised. All cities ARE located in indutrialised areas, otherwise it wouldnt be a city!

All those countires are not 3rd world....I so hate using that term. Its developing nations as opposed to industrialised/ developed nations....


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2005)

Malaysia is not a 3rd world country lol got the highest tertiary employment in asia 
developing fast

definetly Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Locust (Apr 29, 2005)

where is Dubai in the list??


----------



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

:: Sierra Leone :: Singapore :: Solomon Islands :: Somalia :: South Africa :: Sri Lanka/Ceylon

Ahumm... Singapore is not one of Countries of the Third World i guess, because it is a very rich country


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

Santiago de CHile and Buenos Aires!!


----------



## HirakataShi (Feb 8, 2004)

The EU would not accept a member if it were not developed. But on the continent of Europe, there are definately countries with abysmal economic and human develoment records, eg: moldova, albania, belarus.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

many smaller cities are the most developed in Brasil. Not the most INDUSTRIALIZED. There is a difference between being highly industrialized and highly developed.


----------



## Vince (Dec 22, 2004)

Ignorant to think that these cities are all belonging to third world countries. Ever heard of newly industrialised nations or developing nations? In fact many of these cities are more developed than ghetto places with homelessness in the developed world. Anyway, many parts of supposedly "developed" cities like Hong Kong has third world districts. And if you consider China a third world, then Hong Kong should be a third world city, as it is under the autonomous rule of China.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

I am not so sure about who started the poll here about the 'Third World'...after the cold war, are we still using it?

Also, today's world is a multi-sided one, for example,
when you put China as the third world, it must be a joke today.
I agree with the developing and developed countries category.

China is the biggest developing country in the world with
the fastest speed.
Cities like Beijing, Shanghai, Guangzhou, Shenzhen and some other coastal cities and oil cities have already stepped in a developed society's scope,
though the rural areas still far behind them.

So, I don't think this poll is a proper one to start and I won't put any more comments on it then.

Peace


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Buenos Aires and Cape Town, if I had to choose.


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

the "three worlds" has become a very outdated and overly simplistic way to classify countries. it's much more accurate and objective to measure the scale of development, and even so, it's hard to classify something such as china, with its immense scale of change and the glaring wealth gaps between urban and rural.


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm tired of hearing the term "THIRD WORLD". It makes me feel pity for my country and makes me lose my national pride.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

ok, i changed it to "developing world" now...so lets all hold hands and sing kumbaya.


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

KUUUMBAAAAAYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Nongkhai_tong (Dec 27, 2004)

planet urrranus said:


> Hongkong


what's worng! I think Hongkong is not the developing country but already developed


----------



## Alfred (Aug 1, 2004)

My recent visits to latin scrapers has tought me a lot.

Santiago de Chile gets my vote. 
They have the newest VOLVO busses as public transport system which uses same smartcard as the subway system, which btw, is very modern with 3G and wLAN coverage.

Digital telecom systems for it's telephony rates chile higher than most developed nations....the PPP PIB of chile is the highest, not far from Greece or Portugal.
2 decades of continued growth is clearly showing results!
Chile is leapfrogging! Global ranking of competitive economies places chile nr 19

Has also a developed world credit rating "A"

Tel-Aviv gets my second vote


----------



## carry_a_torch (Apr 30, 2005)

Alfred said:


> My recent visits to latin scrapers has tought me a lot.
> 
> Santiago de Chile gets my vote.
> They have the newest VOLVO busses as public transport system which uses same smartcard as the subway system, which btw, is very modern with 3G and wLAN coverage.
> ...


Santiago is a little small


----------



## Alfred (Aug 1, 2004)

carry_a_torch said:


> Santiago is a little small


stockholm has less than 2 million.
santiago has 5


----------



## carry_a_torch (Apr 30, 2005)

1.Shanghai 54 45.00% 
2.Kuala Lumpur 35 29.17% 
3.Mexico City 33 27.50% 
4.Shenzhen 32 26.67% 
Buenos Aires 32 26.67% 
6.Beijing 29 24.17% 
7.Santiago 28 23.33% 
8.Sao Paulo 26 21.67% 
Rio de Janeiro 26 21.67% 
Bangkok 26 21.67%


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

Alfred said:


> My recent visits to latin scrapers has tought me a lot.
> 
> Santiago de Chile gets my vote.
> They have the newest VOLVO busses as public transport system which uses same smartcard as the subway system, which btw, is very modern with 3G and wLAN coverage.
> ...


Your rescent visit to the latinoscraper forums was hated everyone. You entered there with a completely biased about CHile and nearly spoke bad of all the other latino nations You are completely biased towards Chile and you keep referring to the "Smart Cards" thing. I don't think this makes a city first world material.


----------



## Alfred (Aug 1, 2004)

Latin l0cO said:


> Your rescent visit to the latinoscraper forums was hated everyone. You entered there with a completely biased about CHile and nearly spoke bad of all the other latino nations You are completely biased towards Chile and you keep referring to the "Smart Cards" thing. I don't think this makes a city first world material.


everyone? I've over 40 PM's with many of you, all nice.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

carry_a_torch said:


> 1.Shanghai 54 45.00%
> 2.Kuala Lumpur 35 29.17%
> 3.Mexico City 33 27.50%
> 4.Shenzhen 32 26.67%
> ...


What do these numbers mean? :weirdo:


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

Alfred, if Santiago is so good why don't you go live there?


You are super biased period.


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

If so, it could be Brasília having an HDI of 0.943 points, São Caetano do Sul with 0.921 points and other smaller ones.


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

^

Proof?


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

sdtj said:


> ^
> 
> Proof?


Since the table alone cannot be hotlinked, you will have to look for it here This is for São Paulo. The other will follow. :cheers:


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

Thank you cello1974, I will check it out...


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

This is for Brasília :cheers:


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Unfortunately, the figures are from 2000, since authorities are slooooow to put new data on-line!


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Chile: Puerto Montt, Valdivia, Santiago.
Argentina: Bariloche?


----------



## SRG (Jan 2, 2005)

Mmmn...

I'm thinking like Johannesburg or Cape Town.

Well maybe not. South Africa cities are actually pretty nice. It's the black townships you gotta avoid. I still am pissed at pre-Mandela South African segregation. Pretty barbaric in my own views, but in actuality, South African cities have some very nice areas, and of course some really dangerous slums.

But is South Africa a developing country? I dunno. Johannesburg IS the New York of Africa. Such a center for commerce and trade for a whole continent, no matter what continent. And then, South African cities really do have amazing skylines.


----------

